# [X11] X e windowmanager

## silian87

Ragazzi, quanti di voi usano intensamente x? Chi usa windowmanager? Usate di più KDE, gnome, windowmaker, icewm.......? Dai, diamo al via ad un censimento dei window manager!!!

P.S.:Io uso gnome, ma sono molto indeciso, devo ancora provare la 2.4, se mi soddisferà resterò a gnome, se no sarà difficile resistere a KDE!!!  :Surprised: 

----------

## Samos87

Gnome 2.4  :Cool:   Kde non mi ispira  :Rolling Eyes: 

Fluxbox lo trovo molto bellino ma mi mancano tante cose tipo una barra per le icone... (Rox nn me piace)

(P.S. era a te che doveva arrivare il Powerbook?)

----------

## augustus

gnome 2.2 sul pcfisso; Windowmaker (0.8x .. non mi ricordo la versione esatta) sul portatile

----------

## cerri

kde.

----------

## shev

Ci sono già topic molto simili su questo forum, prova a fare una breve ricerca che si evita l'ennesimo simil-clone  :Wink: 

(per la cronaca, cercando sul forum, troverai che a me piace [snip] perchè [snip]. A te completare con le parti che mancano tramite la funzione search del forum  :Razz:  ).

----------

## paolo

Fate un poll con segnata la data odierna per i posteri  :Smile: 

(/me ora usa con gioia Xfce4)

Paolo

----------

## silian87

 :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad:   Scusate....

----------

## silian87

Si, mi doveva arrivare il 15 pollici.... Ma è da + di un mese che aspetto  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  . Tu hai notizie di come va gentoo sul 15? Audio, video etc.?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Samos87

Dovrebbe funzionare tutto tranne la scheda wireless e la tastiera retroilluminata...   :Confused: 

<ot>

uffa io sono indeciso tra il Powerbook 15,2" 1.25Ghz e il nuovissomo Ibook 14" 1Ghz sono spettacolari entrambi   :Shocked:  ma non sono sicuro che il nuovo ibook funzioni bene con Linux  :Confused: 

</ot>

----------

## silian87

Prendi di certo l'ibook!! Se io avessi saputo che li facevano così a quel prezzo l'avrei preso. Cmq io non avrò la tastiera retroilluminata. Ma l'audio mi hanno detto che si sente male, per il video mi hanno detto che con i driver vesa o i radeonfb va tutto.

----------

## Samos87

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Prendi di certo l'ibook!! Se io avessi saputo che li facevano così a quel prezzo l'avrei preso. Cmq io non avrò la tastiera retroilluminata. Ma l'audio mi hanno detto che si sente male, per il video mi hanno detto che con i driver vesa o i radeonfb va tutto.

 

Hai qualche link dove si dice che funzioni con Linux? E' questa l'incognita, e poi la cache dimezzata   :Confused: 

----------

## silian87

dai un occhiata qua: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum.php?f=24.

Non sono veloci a rispondere come qua, ma ho trovato aiuti.. Il moderatore mi ha dato il suo XF86Config per il suo powerbook 15!!! Per la cache è un mistero, però tieni conto che quella di L2 è stata raddoppiata. Cmq io è da più di un mese che aspetto che mi arrivi!!! (arriva.  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  ). Se vuoi che ti arrivi entro natale ti devi velocizzare. Se vuoi aspettare che provo io prima?

----------

## shev

 *Samos87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai qualche link dove si dice che funzioni con Linux? E' questa l'incognita, e poi la cache dimezzata  

 

Imho il nuovo ibook ha un rapporto prezzo/qualità davvero invidiabile, anch'io quando l'ho visto un po' di pensierini me li son fatti, anche se cmq la love story con il mio PBook non vacilla così facilmente  :Wink: .

In ogni caso lo consiglierei a chiunque, se non si ha un motivo veramente valido per scegliere il pbook allora l'ibook è l'ideale. A prova di questo ne sto per prendere uno (di ibook) per mia sorella. 

Per funzionare con linux funziona praticamente tutto, l'audio imho non va così male. Anche la wireless mi risulta funzioni, cmq conferma l'avrò nel fine settimana (l'ho appena ordinata insieme a panther   :Cool:  ). L'unico difetto o mancanza o incompatibilità (chiamatela come volete) è il 3d che non viene supportato dai driver, tutto qui. Il resto a me personalmente funziona).

Oltre all'altro grosso problema: Mac Os X, che quando lo si comincia a usare crea dipendenza (e il nuovo panther promette di essere ancora meglio di jaguar, lo aspetto con ansia).  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Samos87

 :Confused:  Alla fine non ho resistito ed ho scelto il Pbook, il suo schermo mi fa sbavare  :Laughing:  ed anche come estetica...  :Shocked:  ho mandato una mail ad un apple store, se lo hanno disponibile in poco tempo lo prendo   :Cool: 

Ciauz!   :Wink: 

----------

## Menkalinan

Kde 3.1.4 sulla rete del mio dipartimento all'università e Fluxbox (con le applicazioni del Kde) sul portatile (un caro vecchio PII 333). Entrambe le macchine con Gentoo.

[OT]

Io a breve volevo comperarmi un portatile, stavo pensando a un iBook G3 con schermo da 12" (per la portabilità). Com'è installare ed usare la Gentoo? E' la stessa difficoltà che per un Intel?

----------

## Legolas80

Gnome 2.4 forever   :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *Menkalinan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [OT]
> 
> Io a breve volevo comperarmi un portatile, stavo pensando a un iBook G3 con schermo da 12" (per la portabilità). Com'è installare ed usare la Gentoo? E' la stessa difficoltà che per un Intel?

 

L'ibook ormai usa i G4, meglio ancora direi  :Wink: 

Per gentoo non ci sono grossi problemi, alla fine è più o meno come per un x86, giusto alcuni dettagli da sapere/sistemare, ma roba da poco credimi. Se ti interessa ci sono due o tre topic su questo forum it che parlano di Pbook, più o meno valgono le stesse cose per l'ibook.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

WindowMaker e kdebase (per la konsole e konqueror)

----------

## bsolar

Fluxbox.  :Cool: 

----------

## silian87

Ho visto fluxbox, davvero notevole con le console senza bordo trasparenti, fantastico. Una sola domanda: Sul suo desktop si possono mettere collegamenti con le icone, o è puramente decorativo?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## shev

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Ho visto fluxbox, davvero notevole con le console senza bordo trasparenti, fantastico. Una sola domanda: Sul suo desktop si possono mettere collegamenti con le icone, o è puramente decorativo? 

 

Ti posterei uno screen per vedere che non è solo decorativo, ma ti dico soltanto "emerge -s idesk". Con questa piccola e pratica utility puoi mettere icone e collegamenti sul desktop di fluxbox (o se proprio vuoi sprecare spazio, "emerge -s fluxspace").

----------

## silian87

Grazie shev, perchè cera un mio amico che diceva che non ci riusciva, mentre io sul sito di fluxbox avevo visto chiaramente le icone. Thank   :Smile: 

----------

## Menkalinan

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'ibook ormai usa i G4, meglio ancora direi 
> 
> Per gentoo non ci sono grossi problemi, alla fine è più o meno come per un x86, giusto alcuni dettagli da sapere/sistemare, ma roba da poco credimi. Se ti interessa ci sono due o tre topic su questo forum it che parlano di Pbook, più o meno valgono le stesse cose per l'ibook.

 

Ho visto i listini  :Smile: 

Bueno. Ho chiesto consiglio anche a un mio amico master che usa la gentoo sui suoi due apple e pure lui dice che cambia poco e va una bomba. Speriamo di trovar tutti i soldi! ;p

----------

## innovatel

io ora sto usando kde 

ieri notte ho tentato di fare emerge gnome e a metà si è interrotto dando errore. ho trovato (funzione search  :Very Happy:  ) come dovrei risolvere e poi via di gnome

speriamo bene 

fluxbox l'ho sul portatilozzo con la slack e non è per nulla male

----------

## koma

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Fluxbox. 

 me too

----------

## teknux

io sono accanito sosteitore di xfce4. ma sono già 3 giorni che gira IceWM sul mio desktop per vedere come va. per ora non delude: è leggerissimo, ha una toolbar/taskbar. menù editabili etc. un po' troppo windogs-style ma sembra accettabile  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## Alakhai

Qualcuno mi sa illustrare le caratteristiche principal iche distinguono la gnome dalla kde?

io cmq uso kde e non è male

----------

## shev

 *Alakhai wrote:*   

> Qualcuno mi sa illustrare le caratteristiche principal iche distinguono la gnome dalla kde?

 

Ehm, a volte mi sento ripetitivo (e stronzo  :Razz: ), ma hai provato a cercare sul forum? Per fare un esempio, guarda questo topic che pare molto simile alla tua richiesta. E come questo di topic preziosi ne trovi diversi. Buona lettura  :Smile: 

----------

## micron

Sul pc fisso sono sempre rimasto fedele a kde.

Invece sul portatile ho provato un po' di tutto: sono partito con wm, passando per fluxbox ed enlightenment, terminando di recente con xfce4.

Devo dire che quello che mi è piaciuto più di tutti è senz'altro enlightenment, specialmente per il modo con cui sono gestiti i vari desktop virtuali: veramente cool!  :Cool: 

Mi sarebbe piaciuto passare a e17, ma per il momento non è ancora sufficientemente stabile.  :Crying or Very sad:  Quando raggiungierà la stabilità adeguata sarà un window manager con i fiocchi!

Nel frattempo mi diverto con xfce4, davvero bello! Lo consiglio caldamente!!

----------

## bubble27

```
 Window Maker 
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  Window Maker 
> ```
> ...

 

Il migliore    :Laughing:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bsolar

Ok, sto provando kahakai e devo dire che non è affatto male (nonostante il nome...). Se solo gli trovassi un pager degno di questo nome...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## teknux

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Se solo gli trovassi un pager degno di questo nome... 

 

beh degno proprio di quel nome non conviene, potrebbe essere una *kahakata*

ps: neanche il gorilla del crodino poteva spararla così...  :Razz: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Ok, sto provando kahakai e devo dire che non è affatto male (nonostante il nome)

 

Interessante, non lo conoscevo... me ne fai una mini-recensione dopo qualche giornata di utilizzo? Caratteristiche principali, pregi/difetti, etc

Grazie mille come sempre  :Wink: 

----------

